# Jogl und seine Tücken



## Gerd der Verzweifelte (10. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich probiere es nun schon seit mehreren Stunden mit JOGL einfach nur eine Textur zu zeichnen. Sie soll einfach nur 2d sein. Ich möchte quasi ein ganz normales Bild zeichnen. Jedoch sind die meisten Tutorials sehr alt und nicht mehr kompatibel mit der neuen Version.

Hat nicht jemand ein kleinen Codeausschnitt, der das Laden und das Zeichnen eines Bildes kurz beschreibt und aufs Geringste reduziert ist? Oder auch ein aktuelles Tutorial.

Bin für alles dankbar.

Es grüßt ein verzweifelter Gerd.


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Sep 2007)

Wie hast du es denn bisher versucht?
Lädst du die Bilder über DevIL oder manuell? Prinzipiell ist das nicht so schwer.

Tutorials gibt es in Hülle und Fülle, meist sind diese aber in C/C++ verfasst und man muss sie entsprechend portieren und das stellt meistens kein Problem dar.


----------



## theGregg (14. Sep 2007)

hi,

ich benutze folgenden  Textur-Lader selber (die LWJGL-Version davon) und bin eigentlich zufrieden. 
http://www.cokeandcode.com/info/sho...newdawn/spaceinvaders/jogl/TextureLoader.java
Der lädt so ziemlich alles . Ein bisschen komplex am Anfang zu verstehen aber sehr praktisch. Leider weiss ich nicht wie das mit der JOGL-Versionsnummer aussieht.

mfg thegregg

PS: http://www.cokeandcode.com/info/sho...3/org/newdawn/spaceinvaders/jogl/Texture.java gehört da noch dazu.
Textur einfach mit textureName.bind() binden und gut is


----------



## Evil-Devil (14. Sep 2007)

Hehe, Kev's Tex Loader ^^
Prinzipiell ist der ganz gut, nur leider nicht zu gebrauchen wenn man TGA/DXTn laden will.


----------



## PELLE (21. Sep 2007)

http://www.amazon.de/Pro-Java-3D-Ga...ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1190400837&sr=8-1


----------



## Gast (26. Sep 2007)

theGregg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> ich benutze folgenden  Textur-Lader selber (die LWJGL-Version davon) und bin eigentlich zufrieden.
> http://www.cokeandcode.com/info/sho...newdawn/spaceinvaders/jogl/TextureLoader.java
> Der lädt so ziemlich alles . Ein bisschen komplex am Anfang zu verstehen aber sehr praktisch. Leider weiss ich nicht wie das mit der JOGL-Versionsnummer aussieht.



Hallo Gregg,

ich wollte Dich fragen ob Du mir evtl. einen Beispielcode in Jogl schicken könntest, der eine Textur lädt und anzeigt...
Was ganz einfaches...zum Verständnis, da er am Anfang wirklich etwas schwer zu verstehen ist.

Wäre Dir super dankbar!

grüße
Petra

Ps.: email: Pedi19@uboot.com
Danke schonmal!


----------

